# Epirb/PLB recommendation



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

I just got the news that my Epirb is past its service life and the manufacturer no longer makes a battery for it. I am trying to decide what to buy next and would appreciate some advice on what I should buy. Most of my offshore runs are to the Nipple/Spur /Elbow?


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Check out a spot


----------

